# Что делать? Силы притворяться, что все хорошо, кончились



## Шахиня (8 Июл 2013)

МР-признаки дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений шейного отдела позвоноч. Протрузия межпозвонк.диска С5-С6.Спондилез.МР-признаки дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений грудн. отдела позвонч.протрузия межпозвонк.диска Тh6-Th7.Спондилез. Гемангиома тела  Th8 позвонка/МР-признаки дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника.Грыжи межпозвонкоых дисков  L3-L4 , L4-L5, L5-S1. МРТ-2010 года. С 2003 года не жизнь, а ад. Времени  на лечение не было.(дети,работа родители.) .Теперь денег ,работать  полноценно не могу. Инвалидность не дадут,таких много. Что делать? С каждым днем все тяжелее . Мне 39 лет. Боюсь ,что одним утром не встану, а у меня дети.


----------



## vbl15 (8 Июл 2013)

Подробно опишите свои жалобы и выложите фото МРТ


----------

